
Transactional analysis - falcor84
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transactional_analysis
======
richmarr
I can recommend Eric Berne's book "Games People Play", which covers
transational analysis and shows how it builds up into lifestyle 'games' such
as alcoholism, dysfunctional relationships, etc. Might be useful for online
discussion forums. Just sayin.

I'd also recommend another book of his "What Do You Say After You Say Hello?"
which covers the kinds of scripts that appear to govern a lot of what we think
we want out of life.

Regardless of whether you buy into the theories, they're fascinating to read
about.

------
falcor84
In particular, it was interesting to read about the theory of taking over
social interactions by changing one's ego-state.

A: '"Is your room tidy yet?' (Parent to Child)

B: 'I'm just going to do it, actually.' (Adult to Adult)

